# Practice Tips in Adverse Conditions



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Yesterday I spent 4 hours practicing with various SS's I purchased from
*Gary "Flatband" Miller* and the weather conditions were not ideal for sure.
There was a *15 mph wind* with *gusts up to 25 mph*. Most people would
probably not even practice in these conditions but I thought to myself what
if these same conditions existed on tournament day?

*Here's what I did:*

1 hour of shooting with the wind behind my back.

1 hour against the wind. Wind coming towards me.

1 hour with wind coming from the left.

1 hour with wind coming from the right.

I spent half a day practicing with some awesome SS's and learned how to
deal (best I could) with adverse conditions that could very well be present
on tourny day.

I'm assuming the veteran shooters here have done this also but I thought I would
share my experience anyway.

I was *using 3/8" steel balls* for ammo. Shots where the wind was coming left or right
didn't require as much allowance as I intially thought it would. I'm assuming from the short
*shooting distance (10 meters)* and the fast projectile speed. It took me about 5 shots to adjust
for wind.

Had a great time and also helped my grandson shoot his mini SS also made by Gary. He is
in LOVE with shooting SS's. Thanks to the generosity of *Gary Miller.
*
Today (Sunday) is back to my *King Cat *practice to prepare for the *EC Championship.*
Absolutely can't wait to meet some of you guys!
Take care...









Oh yeah, you should know it's coming by now. Be sure and* PRACTICE*!!!









*LOL!!!*


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

fair warning has been given and received.

we know you are bringing it.

you like sharing your training regimine, so I'll share a little of my philosophy.

i practice only 5 - 10 minutes at a time, but I do that 3 - 4 times a day.

they say the benefits of exercise is cumulative throughout the day, a few minutes here and there are as good as getting it all at one time.

i'm hoping that correlates to tournament shooting as well.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Interesting. I've done that type of practice on ocassion when plinking but
not serious practice. My reasoning is that it's safe to say a tournament is going to
last longer than 5-15 minutes and if you haven't trained your body and mind to perform
past those time constraints your performance will suffer after those limits.

That's my training philosophy as a whole on any type training for competiton. I also have
spent the last 20+ years of my life training other athletes and this philosophy seems to
carry over well.

BTW, if my mentioning of *PRACTICE* is worn I will cease posting it.
My apologies.









The reason I was doing it is because it's so important that in my opinion
it can't be over emphasized.

And yes, I'm bringing a *whole new dimension* to sling shot competiton.
Hope to see you at the *EC Championships* with your KC also.









Take care my friend...


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

You bet.

And you are right. The shooting will last for, what, a day or two or something?

I need more stamina. I will start shooting longer on the weekends and evenings when I can. Good advice.

And I really need to understand more about the shots in the EC tournament.

some ten meter shots, twenty meter shots, 70 yard shots, and then some of undetermined distance?

I wish Jaybird would put a schedule in of what order this might all take place.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

SlingMan said:


> Interesting. I've done that type of practice on ocassion when plinking but
> not serious practice. My reasoning is that it's safe to say a tournament is going to
> last longer than 5-15 minutes and if you haven't trained your body and mind to perform
> past those time constraints your performance will suffer after those limits.
> ...


Do not stop posting the word PRACTICE. It motivates me.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Tournament targets
There are 30 metal targets thru the woods at unknown distances.No practice, one shot each.After you shoot for tournament score you can shoot it all you want.At the end of that course are the long range gongs.40 and 70yd.5 shots for score at each.There are 3 paper targets,2 at 11yd,and 1 at 25yd.When you sign up you will get your targets and can shoot them any time.Must be turned in by 2PM sunday.All targets must be shot with witnesses.There will be a short 3D course for arrow shooting just for fun.There are a lot of other targets to shoot for fun.A popular one is the .22 blank shoot and Toms' talking target.This is not a marathon shoot were you have to be in shape to run 10 miles with a 70lb pack.You have over 2 days to shoot your targets.The 30 metal target shoot was designed to test your slingshot ability and so new shooters can hit some targets and have some fun.Maybe in the future we may have 2 courses for differant skill levels.I am always open for suggestions.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Are there any videos of these tournaments, showing what you're talking about?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Are there any videos of these tournaments, showing what you're talking about?


Flatband has some.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

HI Bill,
I have a few on my You Tube channel ( besides some other stuff ). I'll give you the link below. Look in "Uploads":

http://www.youtube.com/user/Flatband


----------

